# Thank you, Mike Kellogg



## AngelEyes

Mike,​ 
I've been wanting to say this for a while. Now that 2007 is coming to a close, I'm going to pick right now to do it!​ 
*Thank you!*​ 
*You'll never know how much your Forum has helped me in my work.*
*The people I've met, the friends I've made...*
*all possible because of you.*​ 
*You may never know what a big difference **your kindness and hard work*
*have made in so many lives.*​ 
*I know I can never repay you.*
*I can only tell you I appreciate all*
*that you've done.*​ 
*Bless you, always.*​ 


*AngelEyes*​


----------



## LMorland

You've said it so beautifully, Angel Eyes. What can I add but,

*Hear, Hear!*​
(And _Happy New Year!_)


----------



## cubaMania

I'll "third" AngelEyes' contribution with a heartfelt thanks to Mike Kellogg.  Mike's hard work and that of the forum moderators are very evident in this wonderful resource they provide to us all.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Me uno a estas maravillosas felicitaciones, para la "Cabeza del Foro"...
Creo que este foro, ha ayudado en muchísimo a millares personas, no solo lingüisticamente, sino como personas, a compartir, a ser amables, a tolerar, en fín , me parece un foro muy completo, muy organizado, y que va creciendo día a día...

Felicidades Mike, a ti por hacerlo posible, a todos los moderadores por tener la paciencia y el temple para guiarnos , ayudarnos, y controlarnos un poco..., y a Todos los compañeros foreros, ya que somos el alma del foro y lo que lo hace crecer, y figurar...

Un abrazo a todos, y Feliz Año 2008.

Rosangelus


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks AngelEyes.  You are so kind.  (you, too, LMoreland, cubaMania, and Rosangelus)

I can't tell you how happy I am to have done something useful that is able to reach and touch so many people around the world!

Happy new year to you all,

Mike


----------



## UVA-Q

Pues no tengo la habilidad de utilizar tan bellamente el lenguaje como lo han hecho para felicitarte Mike, sólo puedo unirme al agradecimiento y felicitación por haber hecho algo tan maravilloso en donde además de conocer lenguajes, formas, etc. conocemos a gente hermosa en todas partes del Globo que sin este maravilloso Foro, no podría hacerlo ni en sueños, además de las personas que te apoyan para que esto funcione sobre ruedas.  Muchas Gracias y Muchas Felicidades.  Un abrazo a todos!!!!! Feliz 2008!!!!


----------



## Bilma

Ditto


----------



## Namarne

Desearía sumarme a las palabras de mis compañeros. Creo que AngelEyes ha hablado en nombre de muchos de nosotros. 
Feliz Año Nuevo a todos.


----------



## alexacohen

I'm no good at writing hyperbolic compliments. So, I'll quote someone who writes far better than I do.

"Imagine all the people 
Sharing all the world".

That is what WR means for me, and you, in your own special way, have made it possible. With a little help from your friends (I mean the mod team, of course). 
Thank you, Mike. And happy New Year.


----------



## romarsan

Hola Mike,
Dirigir un foro como éste no es tarea fácil, pero conseguir que sea el mejor es digno de admiración y, para mi, tener la suerte de poder participar en él un motivo de gran satisfacción.
Feliz Año Nuevo
Un abrazo a todos
Rosalía


----------



## alacant

Hello Mike,

Let me be the first of the Brits to congratulate you on the work you do, although we are sometimes divided by a common language, (as Churchill said, I think) I am eternally grateful that someone from the other side of the pond makes my life easier and more enjoyable avery day.

Happy New Year to you, mate (as we say in Jolly Old)

Alacant


----------



## dn88

Thank you, Mike, for creating such a unique place.


----------



## mimi2

Dear Mike.
I have had a wish to thank you for a long time for such a wonderful useful place where we can learn, make friends and communicate with people all around the world. The world is now not too big for me any more. The world is a small peaceful WordReference House in which we live in peace and in love. 
Thank you Mike so much for your good job. 
Best wishes and Happy New Year.


----------



## Trisia

I didn't come here looking for friends, just for the language, but I received that and much, much more, so I'm grateful.

Thank you, Mr. Kellogg.


----------



## sniffrat

A big round of applause from me too...


----------



## SwissPete

Please allow me to join in the congratulations. Thanks to you, Mike, and all the members, I have learned a great deal. This has been a good year.


----------



## EmilyD

I'm a bit late to this thread, but want to add my gratitude.  And since, Mike, we have no idea of the date:

Happy Birthday, dear Mike, whenever it is....

_Nomi_


----------



## Primal

There are so many forums on the Internet.  This one is best.  Thank a lot,
Prymal


----------



## Metztli

I haven't seen this thread before... but I totally join the people here... 

This is the *best forum* and it is so thanks to Mike... ​and the Moderators, too, of course, but Mike is the subject today 

Grateful forever, 

Ana, La Metztli


----------



## bb008

*¿Dónde estaba yo cuándo abrieron este hilo? (yo siempre despistada), de todas maneras igual me uno a las felicitaciones, no sólo aprendes que es lo importante, sino que es divertido, conoces personas maravillosas y el logro comunicacional y tecnológico es increíble. *

*Me gusta muchísimo este foro, es grandioso.*​
​


----------



## recuabuzz

me alegro por todos vosotros


----------

